# Best non stick pan



## Keith Sinclair (May 1, 2018)

I take care of my non stick pans, but after a while they quit working. The brand I used to buy have visibly gone down in quality. Looking for a 10" skillet that will last long with proper care.


----------



## DamageInc (May 1, 2018)

I like the de Buyer Choc and Scanpan CTX.


----------



## Godslayer (May 1, 2018)

I have a 10ish inch de buyer choc induction, it's a damn good pan and gets the job done, works on induction tops to, im pretty sure I have this guy https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00M4JXK4I/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 built like a tank to


----------



## mille162 (May 1, 2018)

my store brand from Sur La Table is 8 years old and used 5x's per week at least. Still looks brand new and is perfect. I think the 10"/12" pack with silicone handles goes on sale for $50-$75 a few times a year. Can't beat that price!


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2018)

Bunch of years in Swiss Diamond - though most use is constrained to eggs and fish.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 1, 2018)

daveb said:


> Bunch of years in Swiss Diamond - though most use is constrained to eggs and fish.



That's what I use non stick pans for too.


----------



## ynot1985 (May 1, 2018)

I buy the cheapest I can find cause I know the non stick coating will come off eventually. Not if but when


----------



## retfr8flyr (May 1, 2018)

ynot1985 said:


> I buy the cheapest I can find cause I know the non stick coating will come off eventually. Not if but when



I gave up on quality nonstick for that reason. I use stainless steel and cast iron pans now for everything but doing eggs. For eggs i use Bialetti Aeternum pans, they are ceramic coated, reasonably priced and seem to hold fairly up well.


----------



## Nemo (May 2, 2018)

I like a really well seasoned carbon steel pan for eggs


----------



## Neko (May 2, 2018)

A Staub enameled cast iron pan, superb heat retention and easy clean up.


----------



## Jovidah (May 2, 2018)

Enamel...non-stick? That'd be news to me...

In regards to non-stick I just pick up brand-less cast aluminium pans with riveted handles at the wholesaler. They last just as long as 'proper brand' pans, for half the price.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 2, 2018)

Jo, Cooking on raw aluminum at home worries me for lots of reasons. I realize they are very popular in restaurant but a patina protects them. I agree that ceramic enamel isnt non stick either. I have one nonstick. It gets abused and chucked in dishwasher and comes out brand new again. 

Scan-pan

Scanpan CTQ Nonstick Skillet 69002000 , 11" https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ICNF4D0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Lives up to the hype. 
No Zhit


----------



## Jovidah (May 2, 2018)

Oh the ones that I use do have teflon on them; they even come with the fanciest version (platinum plus). Uncoated wouldn't make a whole lot of sense; at that point you're probably better off just going with carbon steel.
Main thing is that because they're brandless they're a lot cheaper, yet they still perform great. Just look for thick cast aluminium and the highest grade teflon coating. So far I found little difference in how long it lasts compared to more expensive pans. In the end, all teflon dies.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 2, 2018)

Yeh those are the type we used at work. Aluminum with Teflon coating. When I go on Amazon read the one star reviews first. Those with a grain of salt too. Have a 11" De Buyer Choc on order got a good price on it.

Anyone ever used the Staub enameled cast iron? Have seen those at Sur La Table and Macy's. Have used seasoned iron at home over the years. Its like mono carbon knives, used to turn my nose up at San Mai blades, mono carbons all the way. Now I have several San Mai carbon core and recommend them a lot. I have a few mono carbons too. Senior years want a pan that cleans up easy & can wipe down with a paper towel. :O


----------



## panda (May 2, 2018)

enamel cast iron is not good for cooking over a flame, only useful in oven.

just get vollrath non stick. all non stick wears out, vollrath is at least not expensive to replace.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 2, 2018)

I buy mine from restaurant supply houses. I think the brand is wearever


----------



## ashy2classy (May 2, 2018)

panda said:


> enamel cast iron is not good for cooking over a flame, only useful in oven.
> 
> just get vollrath non stick. all non stick wears out, vollrath is at least not expensive to replace.



I dig the Wear-Ever Vollrath pans I use at home...cheap and good quality. But I don't beat the sh*t out of them like a pro/commercial kitchen.


----------



## buffhr (May 2, 2018)

I have switched to the "disposable" non stick pans, as plenty have pointed out they all degrade over time, some do last longuer but still...

If your looking for best money can buy Swiss diamonds has my vote followed by scanpan ctx, really didnt like my debuyer choc it started partially sticking after 2 months only...


----------



## Mingooch (May 2, 2018)

scanpan CTX here, have almost the entire set. Love them


----------



## Neko (May 2, 2018)

As you can tell I'm no fan of non-stick. We have Swiss diamond at home but I never use them.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 2, 2018)

we used to get anolon (hard anodized) for cheap on sale at sur la table or whatever for maybe $20/each
nice and heavy and decent non-stick...

mostly just use well seasoned steel, but for people on dietary restrictions or
with certain dishes (eg, cheese) the benefits non-stick still do exist


----------



## apicius9 (May 2, 2018)

Just about to throw out my Swiss Diamond pan. This was the best non-stick pan I used until room mates killed it by leaving it empty on high heat. Still looks perfect but the non-stick is gone. Using a mid-priced Oxo now after reading the Cooksillustrated review. So far, so good. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PCI6XP6/?tag=atksearchresult-20 As for Staub pots: I have one Staub plus a few other enameled cast iron pieces. The Staub is by far my favorite. 

Stefan


----------



## Jovidah (May 2, 2018)

panda said:


> enamel cast iron is not good for cooking over a flame, only useful in oven.
> 
> just get vollrath non stick. all non stick wears out, vollrath is at least not expensive to replace.



Just out of curiosity, but what's your reason for disliking enamelled cast iron on a stove?

So far the only issue I've encountered is that cast iron isn't the best conductor... I kinda wished someone made proper enamelled cast aluminium pans; all the ones I've seen are teflon coated, and thereby just another disposable product.


----------



## HRC_64 (May 2, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> So far the only issue I've encountered is that cast iron isn't the best conductor...



Yep...tests show it (has hot spots) on stovetop

A two handled saute/rondeau solves all these
problems tho (pick your conductor).

Trad Dutch oven use tho ECI is good.


----------

